# Siemens Px und Xworks - Eigene Bausteine erstellen?



## sunny22 (20 Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

die PX-Controller werden ja im Xworks mit CFC programmiert. Für die Steuerung der meisten Anlagen funktioniert das mit den mitgelieferten Bausteinen auch prima. Möchte man aber einen eigenen Algorithmus umsetzen der über eine einfache Logik hinaus geht (verschachtelte IF-THEN Konstrukte oder gar Schleifen) ist das mit CFC ein Graus. Ein Programm mit 20 Zeilen füllt da schnell mal einen ganzen CFC Plan. Dafür ist CFC einfach nicht gemacht. 
Im Grunde setzt das Xworks ja auch auf einem Step7 auf. Weiß jemand ob es im Xworks irgendwie die Möglichkeit gibt eigene Bausteine in SCL oder meinetwegen auch AWL zu erstellen und diese im CFC einzubinden?

Grüße Oliver


----------



## sunny22 (22 Februar 2021)

Ich beantworte die Frage mal selbst.
Man kann in einer normalen Step7 Installation außerhalb von Xworks seine Bausteine erstellen und in einer Bibliothek ablegen. Diese Bibliothek kann man dann mit dem im Xworks integrierten Simatic Manager öffnen und die Bausteine in das Projekt ziehen. Diese lassen sich dann im CFC einbauen wie andere Bausteine auch und funktionieren auf dem PX.
Grüße Oliver


----------

